# vaccinations, please help



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

my 15 month old german shepherd is to get his vaccinations. vet wants to give all at the same time, saying he is a large dog. i'm afraid to have this done.
just trying to find out what vaccinations you give you dog at one time. he is to get rabies (which I think should be given alone), oral bordetalla, leptospirosis 4 in one, and lyme disease vaccination. feel it's too much. is it better to give 2 at a time, and which ones together, or, just give 1 at a time with 2 week intervals. 
thanks for you help. he is going tomorrow and I hope I can get some answers. thanks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ummm...no. I would not.

First, why bordetella? Are you boarding him? Do you work in an high risk environment?

Second, why Lepto? High risk area? 

Why Lyme? High risk area? And which one? Is it the Nobivac?

My preferences would be rabies 2 weeks after all shots. But I've given it with the core vaccines and never had an issue.

Then I do the Lepto (if necessary for high risk area) alone. And Lyme alone.


----------



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

we do not board him. so, other than them recommending it, I don't know why either. we do live in high risk area for ticks and wildlife. that's the reason for the lipto and lyme. but, we also give him flea/tick pills once a month and don't know if you need to if you give him the pills if he gets the shot. you listen to what vet says, but it always worries me on what to give him to keep him well.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you don't board him then the bordetella is useless.

Check to make sure it's the Nobivac Lyme vaccine and not the vaccine from what used to be Fort Dodge. Give it seperate. And if it's his first time being vaccinated for Lyme, you'll need a follow up. Not all ticks carry Lyme so ask about your rate of infection in your area. My dogs get hte Nobivac and have not had a problem.

Give the Lepto separately. If a dog is going to have a severe reaction, it will be to this one. We live in rural area too but our rate of Lepto is very low. My vet has only seen a couple of cases in over 20 years of practice. So ask what the rate of infection is for your area.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Is the rabies 1 or 3 yr?


----------



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> If you don't board him then the bordetella is useless.
> 
> Check to make sure it's the Nobivac Lyme vaccine and not the vaccine from what used to be Fort Dodge. Give it seperate. And if it's his first time being vaccinated for Lyme, you'll need a follow up. Not all ticks carry Lyme so ask about your rate of infection in your area. My dogs get hte Nobivac and have not had a problem.
> 
> Give the Lepto separately. If a dog is going to have a severe reaction, it will be to this one. We live in rural area too but our rate of Lepto is very low. My vet has only seen a couple of cases in over 20 years of practice. So ask what the rate of infection is for your area.


I will give the lepto separately. it is nobivac lyme. we have deer ticks at a very high rate. just wondering, do you give your dog flea/tick pills each month, even though he has the vaccine?
so, what i'm thinking is not bordetalla, not being bordered. give rabies vaccine alone (I know you said last, but he is little over a year from last shot), lyme two week later, lipto last. what do you think? I thank you so much for your input.


----------



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

llombardo said:


> Is the rabies 1 or 3 yr?


it is 3 yr vaccine.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

4loveofadog said:


> I will give the lepto separately. it is nobivac lyme. we have deer ticks at a very high rate. just wondering, do you give your dog flea/tick pills each month, even though he has the vaccine?
> so, what i'm thinking is not bordetalla, not being bordered. give rabies vaccine alone (I know you said last, but he is little over a year from last shot), lyme two week later, lipto last. what do you think? I thank you so much for your input.


I use a seresto collar on my one dog and my other gets the topical advantix. Just because that's what I had to use up. They get HW pills every month.

Yes, continue to give the flea/tick pills or whatever you use. Fleas cause tapeworms. Ticks have a host of diseases. So just because you got hte Lyme vaccine doesn't protect from all the others. When you test yearly for HW, the snap4 test also tests for 4 tick diseases. All of them terrible.

I would give the rabies and the core vaccines first. Then the Lyme. Then the Lepto. Remember that the Lyme and Lepto are a series of two shots the first time you get it so it will have to be spaced properly.

Personally, if I'm going to do Lyme and Lepto then I want to do it at the beginning of hte worst season in the spring rather than in the fall. Just something to think about as those vaccines really only last about 9 months.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

We all have different views on vaccinations, so it's you who has to weed through the suggestions and only allow what YOU believe in (after researching) and want....NOT what the vet wants! You can just polietly say I'm going to wait a few weeks before we give my dog those particular shots. If the vet gives you trouble.....I would get a different vet!

With the agreement of my holistic vet, our dogs got 1 parvo (at 16 weeks old) and 1 distemper (at 20 weeks old). They have never had another one since and their antibodies are still incredibly high at age 7 and 9 years old!

Why not titer your dog BEFORE agreeing to the P/D vaccination? 

The Parvo/Distemper is usually given together unless you have a holistic vet who prefers to give them separate. IMO, the 4 to 7 way "cocktail" is just plain scary! What if, by chance, your dogs' immune system happens to be low at the time of vaccination and they are injected with 7 viruses????  You need to choose the ones you feel your dog should get, and separate them by 3-4 weeks each, if possible.

I realize by law the rabies has to be given, and the 3 year is the correct choice. Just make sure that whatever vet you use, they give the Rabies SEPARATE (by 3 to 4 weeks) from any other shots. Don't let them take your dog in the back room to inoculate them. Insist that you want to be present during all shots so that there is no misunderstanding of exactly what you want. This happened to my family members dog and the vet gave him more shots than were asked for!

Here is Dr. Jean Dodd's vaccination schedule:
9-10 Weeks Old: Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV (e.g. Merck Nobivac [Intervet Progard] Puppy DPV)


14-16 Weeks: Same as above


20 Weeks or Older (if allowable by law): Rabies


1 Year: Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV (*optional* = titer)


1 Year: Rabies, killed 3-year product (*give 3-4 weeks apart from distemper/parvovirus booster)*


Perform vaccine antibody titers for distemper and parvovirus every three years thereafter, or more often, if desired. Vaccinate for rabies virus according to the law, except where circumstances indicate that a written waiver needs to be obtained from the primary care veterinarian. In that case, a rabies antibody titer can also be performed to accompany the waiver request. See the Rabies Challenge Fund website.
*

Minimum Duration of Immunity for Canine Core Vaccines: Dr. Ron Schultz*
Canine Distemper Virus (CDV): 5 yrs / 15 yrs​
challenge / serology​ 
Canine Adenovirus-2 (CAV-2): 7 yrs / 9 yrs​
challenge-CAV-1 / serology​ 
Canine Parvovirus-2 (CAV-2):7 yrs challenge / serology​ 
Reading materials:
*Virus and Vaccine Related Articles:* Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Virus and Vaccine Related Articles
*Lepto by Dr. Schultz:* Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Dr. Ron Schultz Update on Leptospirosis Vaccines...
*Lepto by Dr. Patricia Jordan: *http://dr-jordan.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/LEPTOMANIA-by-Dr.-Patricia-Jordan.pdf 
*Lyme by Dr. Schultz:* Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Virus and Vaccine Related Articles
*What Vet's wished they had known about vaccinations: *Vets On Vaccines - Dogs Naturally Magazine 
*Top Natural Holistic Dog Health Care Book: Multiple Award Winner 

*Moms


----------



## Lieben (Sep 21, 2015)

I have a Himalyan cat. And personally I shrugged off almost every vaccine I could. My cat lives in a condo for got sakes! He did have 1 rabies shot (1 year vaccine) just so I could have the "Tag" when he went to the groomers, but I never got a booster. No reason to put all that crap in your pet if you don't have too. 

I agree a lot with the schedule of the OP here. But I will say I would never NOT give a dog a rabies shot, with any applicable boosters thereafter. I was born and raised in in the country- and unless you can say for 100% fact your yard/house, ect- is wild animal proof, GET A RABIES SHOT. I've seen many dogs in my time parish out in the country- and in the city because people didn't do this. And it's a sad way to watch your beloved pet go out trust me. Rabies happens more often then people think.


----------

